# Pigeon Loft Heater



## Rahmanshanur (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi everyone
so now that winter is her 
i was wondering if i can put a heater in my loft
and has anyone ever used a heater in there loft
because i have a big open windows in my loft 
its very cold at night. and i have some babies is well i don't want them to get a cold.
when i put a heater in my loft i will be
putting plastic sheets on the windows so that the wind don't come in.
thanks shakill
(to see what i am talking about theres a video of it on youtube)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4P2efNm5xys


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

This is similar to what I use for both my pigeons and chickens. Perhaps you can find some thing like that there.

http://www.bing.com/shopping/optimu...lled+heaters&lpq=oil filled heaters&FORM=HURE


----------



## Rahmanshanur (Aug 12, 2012)

sorry charis 
dint see anthing
in the link.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry...try this one...

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=oil+filled+heaters&qpvt=oil+filled+heaters&FORM=IGRE


----------



## Rahmanshanur (Aug 12, 2012)

yrh i see 
i am thinking of fan heater
what do you think?
its just heats up the loft faster as i have used
it at home.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Rahmanshanur said:


> Hi everyone
> so now that winter is her
> i was wondering if i can put a heater in my loft
> and has anyone ever used a heater in there loft
> ...


It doesn't really get that cold here in the UK. 
Even with the severe winter we had here a couple of years ago the ferals survived well without any lofts for shelter, although I can understand your concern about the babies.
Because the temp here can fluctuate very quickly between "cold" and warm,
be very carefull with a heater & especially if using polythene to cover windows.
Polythene, like metal and glass, causes massive condensation when outside/inside temps change & differ considerably, so make sure when main draughts are blocked that there is still "airflow" ventilation or you will find pools of water everywhere, which could cause more problems than the cold.
Fan heaters are not really that safe. They will suck in & blow dust back out, also "burn" dust on the filaments as it passes through, and if any loose feathers get drawn in could cause a fire.
If you need to heat, then one of those portable oil filled radiators would be much better.


----------



## mikeyg (Jul 11, 2012)

We just recently had a conversation like this on PT, here is the link, and there are some great ideas.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/need-help-buying-a-heat-lamp-64979.html?highlight=heat


----------



## Susan Thorkildsen (Jan 10, 2021)

Rahmanshanur said:


> Hi everyone
> so now that winter is her
> i was wondering if i can put a heater in my loft
> and has anyone ever used a heater in there loft
> ...


_I cant use anything with wires from outside my loft because I cant let any mice to get in. I need a heater that is run on batteries. Has anyone ever heard of such a thing? Some of my birds are elderly and need the heat. Can anyone help?_


----------



## Susan Thorkildsen (Jan 10, 2021)

I need a battery operated loft heater. Cant have wires coming in because of mice. Need loft totally secure. Ever hear if a battery operated heater? I've looked and cant find anything. I have old timers who feel the cold!!


----------

